# What's wrong with your bike right now



## Tynan (15 Jun 2015)

?


----------



## gavintc (15 Jun 2015)

The engine is not as powerful as it was. Apart from that - bike is good.


----------



## Mandragora (15 Jun 2015)

Mine still clicks a bit on the down-stroke of the pedals, so it's gone in for a fix. Again. Might be my knees, though.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

Bikes are great, I feel great and otherwise I feel your pain.


----------



## cisamcgu (15 Jun 2015)

New tandem has gears that jump, slip, change randomly, don't change at all ... all a bit sad


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2015)

Nothing at all is wrong with any of them, although the Pinnacle would benefit from new tyres - and will get them - before the winter commute resumes.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jun 2015)

Underuse unfortunately. My poor Brompton needs dusting. 

1st ride in a week tomorrow.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2015)

Hmm I feel so much better about mine now....

I need new grips but still hunting for some I like, problem is I want to feel them before buying.
Saddle pointing slight upward.... Which is slightly uncomfortable but at least it's tight enough it's not shifting around
Pannier rack cracked but that doesn't seem to be causing any problems
Gears could do with a slight adjustment but not significantly out.
Could probably do with checking the air pressure in the tyres
Chain needs cleaning
Mudguard needs to be replaced as I'm sick if the botch repair that keeps breaking
Tyres are fine other than needing a Flint check.
Possibly could do with changing chain, and cassette and the chain rings (but I suspect by your definition it's not worn)
But then I'd have to work out new cranks
I think the freewheel needs a little attention as it sometimes sticks.

Are you offering to do it?


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2015)

Just looking on youtube for disc brake adjustment. Too much of a rub and not enough free wheeling.


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

Blimey Tynan, it would have been quicker to list what 'wasn't' wrong with it 

Are they mainly lack of funds, time or something else related?

Not much wrong with any of mine bar the hybrid which currently has no tyres fitted and will probably be given away soon to somebody in need of a basic but reliable bike.
The others are all fine, mainly due to their lack of use recently


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2015)

What is wrong with my bike right now is that I am not riding it, but I have a cunning plan to rectify that ... catch you later!


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2015)

I am feeling left out of this one, I have 5 bikes hanging up and another on the turbo, there is nothing wrong with any of them. To be fair I cannot think of any reason there should be.


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2015)

Busted freehub, which I rectified by building a new wheelset, which are now going on the new bike, so I'm fixing the old freehub, so I can sell the old bike, so I can afford to build the new bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2015)

Mines rubbish. It doesn't go very far or very fast. I don't understand why.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jun 2015)

My bikes are just feeling lazy as my tickertape thing will attest..


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2015)

Yours is worse than mine, which makes me feel better  :


The magnesium Carrera Virago needs a bit of touch-up paint, new bar tape [edit: now done], different wheelset fitting once the current wheels are _really_ broken and that's about it.
The Secteur needs new bar tape and some touch-up paint.
I need to build the Eastway R4.0 by October for winter commuting, with all parts collected. No pressure there then 
The GT Timberline has a slow puncture. Which will have to wait until the autumn when I put knobblies on the current wheelset using and the Schwalbe Hurricanes on the replacement 'nice' set I've bought.
Otherwise they're all running fine for once.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2015)

Nothing wrong. MTB still needs to be put into summer mode though.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jun 2015)

Raleigh could do with the headset looking at as the locknut keeps coming loose.
Cannondale running sweet as a nut (touch wood!) as it gets weekly tlc.


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Nothing wrong. MTB still needs to be put into summer mode though.


No point now it's nearly over


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jun 2015)

Blimey - mine's relatively good!

bar tape only on one side as I decided I didn't like where the interrupter brakes were after I'd done one. Months later I've not moved the levers or put tape on the other side
brake blocks haven't got much life left, but they're ok for now

back wheel used to creak under lots of load. Now creaks pretty much all the time. It's either the hub or the spokes rubbing, but I've not investigate
scratches and so on, but it is an old bike - there is no rust anymore
I don't know how you ride with no brakes - I had an "oh lordy - I forgot to reconnect the straddle cable when I put the wheel on" moment at the bottom of a hill today and that was exciting enough. I couldn't cope with that sort of excitement every day


----------



## Kevoffthetee (15 Jun 2015)

Le Pug has a clicking when I'm powering up hills. She has had a new un55 SqT bottom bracket plus cranks, pedals and cleats have to checked but it's still there.

The other proble is that I've got shiney bike envy as there are plenty of new bikes in the club. I'm trying to justify a new project or even a bike purchase but I keep putting off. Even the Shifter conversion, claris components and R500 wheelset with granny gears hasn't done it for me


----------



## palinurus (15 Jun 2015)

Threadbare cloth bartape, kink in front rim, very worn chainring, nose of saddle broken off (got some Sugru for that), rusty SPDs.


----------



## jhawk (15 Jun 2015)

The Touring Bike:

Needs a new rear spindle, but I can't seem to figure out what size, or where I'd find it locally. (the nearest LBS to me is an hour away and we're vehicle-less at the moment).  (If anyone can offer any advice, feel free!)

Aside from that, going to strip out the dynamo and get a new taillight for it. (I could re-purpose the dynamo I suppose, but not sure what I'd need to re-charge while riding.

That, and I need to mount the new stuff to it - bike computer, light,pump, etc. 

The MTB:

The front chainring is _fooked, _one of the rings is best and so I'm only operating on the one gear at the moment.
It keeps squeaking as I'm riding, I'm thinking it needs some lubrication on either the crankset, or the cassette and chain - or just lubricate the entire damn thing.

So, all in all, not that much wrong with either bike. Just needs a bit of TLC and a part or two.


----------



## jhawk (15 Jun 2015)

Oh, yes, and a really big part of me wants to buy new hybrid or road tyres and wheels for the MTB, if it'll take them... Because I'm mainly riding on the roads around town and it's just _so slow_.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jun 2015)

Squeaks and has for weeks.


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jun 2015)

My rear tyre needs a fettle (Put a new pair of tyres on my road bike yesterday and went out for my usual 20`ish mile bimble. It wasn`t until I got home that I noticed that i`d put the rear one on back to front ).

Pic taken of the rear from the port side...


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jun 2015)

The nice bike is perfectly clean and in full working order. The workhorse needs the gear cable tightening, but the barrel-adjuster on the rear mech has seized following winter, so I've been riding it for about 2 weeks with dodgy gears. I'll eventually get round to unseizing it somehow.


----------



## User33236 (15 Jun 2015)

The commuter:

1. Only a month or so old. Just needs a quarter just on the RD adjuster.
The 'good' bike:

1. In need of a wash after yesterday's Velothon Wales
2. See above

The hybrid:

1. Minor issue with left hand shifter that needs looking at but nothing urgent.

Mrs SG's bike?

That's her problem surely? Lol


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> New tandem has gears that jump, slip, change randomly, don't change at all ... all a bit sad



HA! Same for our tandem - but I'm halfway through changing the whole (almost) caboodle. cassette done, 11/34 mega on now! , 2 new C/rs to go on later this week, and a new Shimano cable too!

Hopefully some great improvements for less than a monkey


----------



## si_c (15 Jun 2015)

Not too much, the left crank bolt keeps coming undone on the Pug, need some threadlock and/or a better socket set  Headset is a little loose, only finger tightened it as I had left my big wrench at my Dad's house, he's been away for a couple of weeks, so just been tightening it up by hand before each ride  Perhaps not the safest thing as I noticed a bit of wobble on my ride home this evening.

Otherwise all running good.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (16 Jun 2015)

Nothing wrong with my bike as such but its been bodged a bit:

I did a piss poor job of wrapping the handlebars and now its starting to show
Both shifters bent and scratched after my off but still work after fettling
Rear derailleur bashed and scraped to hell but still shifts fine after fettling
Rear tyre has a few splits but still going after a thousand miles or so, new tyres are on standby in the shed
Bottom bracket has been on its way out about 100 miles after I bought the bike but still going.
Front wheel could do with truing a little but only about 1mm
Rear light bracket is held on with electrical tape
Brakes could do to be brought closer to the rim
It needs a bloody good clean/oil and grease which will be Fridays job


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jun 2015)

The pedals on my Defy have seized in, I have wrapped the joints with cloth, poured PlusGas on & left them overnight, but still cannot shift them. I will try heating the cranks with a hairdryer shortly. I'd like to strip & regrease the pedals after the winter's ravages but that will have to wait.

I hope/think that is about it - apart from being due a general clean & polish. I'm doing a 16km road race on Friday so it'll get a bit of TLC on Thursday evening.


----------



## Exile (17 Jun 2015)

More little niggles which haven't niggled quite enough to get fixed yet, although 

Front brake was dragging lightly something, now it's got to the point I'm almost ready to see what's wrong.
Rear brake need pads changing soonish, not a lot of bite left. Front were recently changed so there's that
Rear light needs new batteries before the dark commutes return
Big ring is warped somewhat, giving an annoying rub in all but the hardest gear
Stem bolts are rusting, so need to get some stainless ones to replace them
In fact, a lot of bolts are rusting
Saddle seems to be trying to cut me in two, so probably time to get one that's comfortable for more than twenty minutes

Other than that, and the general lubing and tightening of parts which should and should not move respectively, the 'cross bike is in good condition. The hybrid, I'm not so sure about. it rode fine the last time I used it, but that was almost six months ago and I've not looked at it much since. Certainly haven't 'inspected' it.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jun 2015)

It's spotlessly clean. @ianrauk would be proud of me.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jun 2015)

It that's spotlessly clean I'd hate to see a dirty one.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2015)

The rear mudguard on my Ridgeback has snapped, which explains the alarming rattling noise, and looks set to break again in another place. Gaffa tape time, methinks. Though it's not quite a year old so I'm kind of hoping my LBS will be able to sort something with Ridgeback.


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2015)

Seems like some people are too wrapped up in their quilt to do simple 5 minute jobs.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> Seems like some people are too wrapped up in their quilt to do simple 5 minute jobs.


Your simple five minute fix is my "quite a bit longer than 5 min" fix!  

But I am feeling guilt tripped into looking into some jobs ... I think I need to stop with ordering a new mudguard..... the chain/chainrings/crank will require a whole new thread asking for help and then probably not for a few weeks to get the stuff and have the opportunity (and courage).


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> Seems like some people are too wrapped up in their quilt to do simple 5 minute jobs.



Seems like some people lack a sense of humour.


----------



## NormanD (17 Jun 2015)

The wife, always saying "you love that bike more than you do me" why make such stupid comments when she already knows the answer


----------



## cd365 (17 Jun 2015)

Had a noisy crank, so stripped it all down last night. re-greased and re-indexed my gears. It is now really quiet. Unless I'm out of my saddle going uphill, then I'm getting a clicking sound!
Oh and my headset won't tighten fully. Ordered some new spacers to see if that will help


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2015)

My Basso has a dead bottom bracket. Worse than that - it turns out that the reason that the bike has bottom bracket problems is that the BB threads were somehow not cut correctly so BBs do not want to go in perpendicular to the frame. I have been forcing them in which puts pressure on the bearings and wears them out quicker. I can get away with doing it with heavy old sealed Veloce BBs, but my nice new lighter weightCentaur BB, he say _'NO'_! The bearings grind as soon as I begin to tighten the BB cups. 

The thng wrong with my usually fine-weather Cannondale is that it had to become my all-weather bike while the Basso is out of action. I do not like that because it is becoming less pristine by the week! 

My mountain bike needs its disk brakes sorting out.

The problem with my new cyclocross bike is that it is still stuck in a cardboard bike box somewhere between Milton Keynes and here, but that problem will be rectified tomorrow!


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Seems like some people lack a sense of humour.



Seeing as I post far more jokes than most, I doubt it. 

I do not though see something like brakes not working even remotely funny.


----------



## the_mikey (17 Jun 2015)

I've got a new fork for my winter bike to replace the failed one, the front wheel also had a cracked rim which needs replacing. 

Front derailleur cable is frayed on my Giant Defy 2, also the chain is reaching the end of its life.

Tyres need replacing on my Tern folding bike.


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

The big Fleshy thing that goes on top of the saddle is totally clapped out and needs replacing apart from that its fine


----------



## Tynan (18 Jun 2015)

and the right shoe is missing a cleat bolt

I never get round to things, it being a commuter, I have a new tyre and rear brake ready to fit, just haven't got to it yet

LBS fitting new running gear on Friday, that is a show stopper as the chain and the big ring hate each other,


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jun 2015)

Bar tape is dirty...oh and my shoes creak but that's not really the bikes fault....just cheap shoes.


----------



## biking_fox (19 Jun 2015)

Popped a rear spoke. 
And the rim is excessively ("I wouldn't ride that again if I were you") worn.
Brake hoods completely shredded, can't be replaced as no-ones' got the right hoods any more.


Oh well I have another bike. I'll ride that while the shop fixes it.


----------



## anothersam (23 Jun 2015)

More bar tape woes. Recently one corner of the black tape sticking one side down came up by a millimetre or so. There was just enough adhesive left to rub off on my fingertips, which is just a horrible feeling; certainly it knocks the OP's catalog of woe into perspective. Spent much of the ride having to reposition my hands (I often grip the bars near the centre, when I deign to grip them at all). This of course put me off my stride. As soon as I got home I rectified the situation, and once again, all is well.


Tynan said:


> the chain and the big ring hate each other


Relate do bikes.


----------



## Tynan (23 Jun 2015)

running gear replaced!

(with campag looky likey)

my lord what a change, tearing around like a loon again without worrying about the chain


----------



## hennbell (23 Jun 2015)

Road bike tyre flat - slow leak, to be fixed tonight
Cyclocross chain needs replaced, crack in rear rim - waiting for chain not sure about replacing wheelset.
MTB - good
City bike - good
Cruiser - good


----------



## glenn forger (23 Jun 2015)

Brake's a bit soft, popped in Freeman's and he put his sandwich down and said I could bring it in tomorrow and he'll do it so I don't lose the bike overnight so I said I'd bring him half a dozen rosemary cuttings for his daughter, black economy FTW!


----------



## Leodis (23 Jun 2015)

Rear Campagnolo spoke gone, been waiting 6 weeks for the repair. The commuter is awaiting sending back to Rose for a knackered rear hub which sounds like a grinder but silent in the rain, need one to be fixed before I can get the other one fixed... 6 weeks for Evans to locate a Zonda spoke is pissing me off, I complained today and the guy bought one himself from Amazon lol cracking chap.


----------



## winjim (23 Jun 2015)

Just ridden my commute bike for the first time since winter. Oh dear. Runs well enough but really needs completely taking apart and putting together again. Spare time is nil so it'll have to wait.


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Jun 2015)




----------



## Julia9054 (26 Jun 2015)

Mine is covered in peri peri sauce.
Hit a pothole on the way back from the co-op. My rather too full of shopping handlebar basket bounced on the front wheel, cracked the mudguard and smashed a bottle of peri peri sauce.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jun 2015)

Brompton front hub bearings are getting clicky


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2015)

new rear tyre fitted, new rear brake fitted, new tube in rear


----------



## summerdays (28 Jun 2015)

I was about to like that post!


----------



## al78 (28 Jun 2015)

Someone drove into the back of me when I was cycling to work and wrecked the rear wheel. I'm still in hospital recovering.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (28 Jun 2015)

The engine, or precisely....me

Chest, throat and urine infection has kept me off the bike this week. I'm back at work tomorrow but I'm not in any state for exercise of any kind. It's like listening to a 90 year,old smoker with 1/2 lung


----------



## mustang1 (28 Jun 2015)

Chain suck.
Gear indexing could be a touch better. Need new rear brake pads soon.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (28 Jun 2015)

Bottom bracket removed, awaiting new one.
Brakes and wheels all removed and cleaned. Rear tyre replaced.
Frame and parts all scrubbed clean awaiting rebuild on Wednesday, will be as good as new for Thursdays commute


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2015)

A few of mine are suffering severe 'been shut in the shed for ages' syndrome due to my broken leg over 18 months ago. (Please note that the trike is in tip-top nick though)
I hope to be back onto 2 wheels before the summer is out so I may have to do a bit of fettling on some of them. Luckily due to when I had the break (Nov) I'd cleaned and sprayed a couple of the 'summer only' bikes and stored them for the winter but they are not the ones I'd like to start riding again at first, the Worksop 531 Raleigh is a lovely handling and comfy bike but it is a bit 'hair trigger' in that unless you stay on the ball it will spit you off in a heartbeat (and has done a few times) and I'm not crawling along on the 653 TT bike.
I think my Ridgeback may need a total strip/clean/grease and re-cable, it definitely needs new headset bearings and could probably do with a chain as well and that is probably the one I'd like to start cycling again on (triple chainset for hills)


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2015)

Hmpf. Bike now New gear. New brakes. I'm sub 14st forth first time since my teens. Great ride in today, controlled power to not sweat, easing off freewheeling into finsbury park and a delivery truck turned right into the garage right in front, anchors on, over the bars and under the truck. Nasty gash over the eye for four stitches, spannered right shoulder and neck and some bumps and scrapes and very happy that'd all it is. Copper insisted it was just an accident despite.my very angry argument . Bike seems to be ok. Day off tomorrow for sure


----------



## si_c (30 Jun 2015)

Damn, that's nasty, glad you're relatively ok. I always try to keep a bit of stopping distance for that very reason around town, never know what people are going to do

Get well soon...


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2015)

Ouch GWS


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jun 2015)

Ouch @Tynan. Get well soon. This is what happens when you fix your bike!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Jun 2015)

Ouch! Hope the headache isn't too bad tomorrow.

My bike is really annoying me at the moment. The chain keeps un shipping itself from the jockey wheels. It mainly seems to be the lower one.

I thought I had cured it by buying new jockey wheels and having 40 trouble free miles at the weekend. I went out last night and it happened again. Only when in the small ring though.

More investigation required.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Jun 2015)

I'm thinking of bringing my Raleigh Merlin out of retirement. It's got a wrecked cotter pin and maybe a twisted crank.
Starting to think now how to sort it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2015)

I was going to mention my slipping middle ring on the tourer but @Tynan 's post put this in perspective. GWS.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Jul 2015)

I have decided checking for chain wear could be advisable after breaking one today.







Still only soft tissue damage so could have been worse.


----------



## lee1980sim (1 Jul 2015)

Road bike... Chains going to need replacing soon
Hybrid... Bottom bracket bearings wearing (cartridge) and brakes need adjusting

But it's all good and they ride fine


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2015)

morning all, felt awful when I woke up, lots sore and shuffling around but after an hour things have loosened up and taking off the A&E battlefield bandage I solemnly promised to keep on for seven days has raised the tone a lot

Off to the pharmacy for a big plaster





As for stopping distance, I'm riding safer than I ever have, I had about 400m of stopping distance before the truck turned right across my path at which I suddenly had about 5m, there's very little you can do about something turning right through traffic, my lasy serious accident was the same and most of the near misses that make me angry are that, the others you can allow for, the right hand turn across you, not really


----------



## redvision95 (5 Jul 2015)

Grips need replacing.
front tyre very bald.
rear wheel buckled.
rear wheel bearings need replacing.
Pedal bearings gone.
wont shift into 5th or 6th. 
Rear brake just doesnt work.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jul 2015)

It's covered in dust!


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

It's bloody dirty having had a wet 20 mile ride having just stripped it down and given it a full fettle.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jul 2015)

Oh my, just catching up with this thread: GWS @Tynan and @Hacienda71, nasty injuries there


----------



## Torvi (6 Jul 2015)

im having problem deciding whether i should keep my shifter hoods black or go white, bike is black and white theme with white saddle and black handlebar tape so white spot there might look great


----------



## Jayaly (8 Jul 2015)

Well I would whine about my gear indexing and Tallest Boy's squeaky pedal (father can't see what's wrong with storage under a tarpaulin in the garden, but is gradually being worn down on this point), but the guys' injuries have convinced me that I have absolutely nothing to complain about.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2015)

Tynan said:


> Hmpf. Bike now New gear. New brakes. I'm sub 14st forth first time since my teens. Great ride in today, controlled power to not sweat, easing off freewheeling into finsbury park and a delivery truck turned right into the garage right in front, anchors on, over the bars and under the truck. Nasty gash over the eye for four stitches, spannered right shoulder and neck and some bumps and scrapes and very happy that'd all it is. Copper insisted it was just an accident despite.my very angry argument . Bike is ok. Day off tomorrow for sure
> View attachment 94395


Feck , hugs !


----------



## si_c (8 Jul 2015)

Slightly loose headset. Need to find my big spanner.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Jul 2015)

Took the bar take off to install new brake cable but realised I don't have the tool so am riding the bike around without bar tape.


----------



## KneesUp (8 Jul 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Blimey - mine's relatively good!
> 
> bar tape only on one side as I decided I didn't like where the interrupter brakes were after I'd done one. Months later I've not moved the levers or put tape on the other side
> brake blocks haven't got much life left, but they're ok for now
> ...



All of these issues still exist plus the saddle has started to creak. Must get around to servicing it a bit.


----------



## robjh (8 Jul 2015)

Strange scraping sound like chain rub on the downstroke, but I can't see anywhere the chain could rub - not on the front derailleur at least


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Jul 2015)

The Cannondale ute has dog poo on the rear tyre. 

The old Dahon rear mech is very old and the spring is not that springy any more.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2015)

Too good to leave in the company wheel benders :-( I used to leave it in the office but there's a desk there now. Last cycled in last Tuesday found a new spot in the office and despite it being out of the way somebody complained :-(


----------



## lee1980sim (8 Jul 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> Road bike... Chains going to need replacing soon
> Hybrid... Bottom bracket bearings wearing (cartridge) and brakes need adjusting
> 
> But it's all good and they ride fine



I'd like to change this to.. Somethings gone wrong, hybrid has started rattling and bearings suddenly shot in rear wheel, not happy looks like I'll be spending my days off fettling rather than riding


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Feck , hugs !



Thanks, stitches out today, shoulder still sore, neck worrying painful (again, only very slowly and recently nearly better from the last accident eight odd years ago), handed to the lawyers today, bike going to LBS for a check, for sure the saddle is a bit busted, strangely a bit loose, stands to reason the bike must have hit the ground pretty hard, been back to work but been trying too hard too soon I think, rather tired and weary


----------



## Lonestar (10 Jul 2015)

Nothing wrong with mine.Always keep them well maintained.Did have bottom bracket trouble recently but hopefully it's fixed now.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jul 2015)

Tynan said:


> Hmpf. Bike now New gear. New brakes. I'm sub 14st forth first time since my teens. Great ride in today, controlled power to not sweat, easing off freewheeling into finsbury park and a delivery truck turned right into the garage right in front, anchors on, over the bars and under the truck. Nasty gash over the eye for four stitches, spannered right shoulder and neck and some bumps and scrapes and very happy that'd all it is. Copper insisted it was just an accident despite.my very angry argument . Bike is ok. Day off tomorrow for sure
> View attachment 94395



Oucherama - no way you could have avoided that. I hope you have got witnesses ? I don't think his insurers will get away with saying it was just an accident.. GWS !


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2015)

I probably will change out my basic Shimano rear derailleur.


----------



## RJG (16 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Nothing wrong with mine.Always keep them well maintained.Did have bottom bracket trouble recently but hopefully it's fixed now.



A repetitive clunking noise? The BB is an unseen bleeder and when it goes, it sounds like you're on a chav bike.


----------



## Thomk (16 Jul 2015)

It's in Scotland and I'm not


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jul 2015)

RJG said:


> A repetitive clunking noise? The BB is an unseen bleeder and when it goes, it sounds like you're on a chav bike.



Is a charge Plug 2013 a chav bike then?

Also what does it really matter what bike people ride.I often look at some and think can I beat them.Some bloke today had a hybrid and he was firking fast but some of the MTB's I can beat.

Anyway,wrong diagnosis doctor,bottom bracket came loose twice after 1500 miles.Now fitted new one and no probs so far.


----------



## RJG (16 Jul 2015)

RJG said:


> A repetitive clunking noise? The BB is an unseen bleeder and when it goes, it sounds like you're on a chav bike.






Lonestar said:


> Is a charge Plug 2013 a chav bike then?
> 
> Also what does it really matter what bike people ride.I often look at some and think can I beat them.Some bloke today had a hybrid and he was firking fast but some of the MTB's I can beat.



To clear up - when a botton bracket goes, it clicks repeatedly and makes your bike (a bike, his bike, her bike, anyones bike) sound like an ill-treated bike...hence the chav ref. I'm sure your Plug 2013 is gorgeous


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jul 2015)

RJG said:


> To clear up - when a botton bracket goes, it clicks repeatedly and makes your bike (a bike, his bike, her bike, anyones bike) sound like an ill-treated bike...hence the chav ref. I'm sure your *Charge Plug 201*3 is gorgeous



I can report that there was no clunk.Probably just needed something to seal it on thread better.Not fully sure the problem has gone yet but last time I "fixed" it the problem came back after two commutes.Not sure how long a fixie BB lasts.


----------



## Bianchi boy (16 Jul 2015)

My chain needs cleaning and re-lubing (is that a word.??) Still could be worse Steve Abrahams is technically going through two chains a month in his quest to set a new world milage record


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Jul 2015)

The thing that is wrong with my bike right now...is that she isnt here. Whilst I type this in Kent, she is hanging from a meat hook in Brussells midi, awaiting my arrival tomorrow for a trip down to Paris!

One Sleep!!!


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jul 2015)

Apart from the rider of course, creaking headset, crappy temporary kickstand and broken bell.


----------



## cd365 (17 Jul 2015)

cd365 said:


> Had a noisy crank, so stripped it all down last night. re-greased and re-indexed my gears. It is now really quiet. Unless I'm out of my saddle going uphill, then I'm getting a clicking sound!
> Oh and my headset won't tighten fully. Ordered some new spacers to see if that will help


Put the spacers in now, makes a difference especially when breaking


----------



## Licramite (17 Jul 2015)

Mines stuck in the shed - I take it out, clean it and put it back, one day I will get to ride the damn thing!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jul 2015)

Todays mount is running just peachy, the only thing I can think of to complain is that I don't have a single speed chain link in its spares kit.


----------



## Mr Foldy (17 Jul 2015)

What a guilt inducing thread! I read the headline yesterday. Before opening it today I have already tightened up my front and rear brakes, lubed all my quick release components (its a folder) and thoroughly cleaned up the drive train. I tuned the derailleur and gave the whole bike a spruce up. So now I feel safe to read the thread and risk announcing that I think my bike is kind of ok. Mind you, I need to get that BB serviced............


----------



## Banjo (17 Jul 2015)

Rubber bands holding back of rear mudguard on. Hole in seat, Knackered engine. Rough wheel bearings, Other than that all hunky dory


----------



## Headgardener (18 Jul 2015)

Rider broke, awaiting end of repair session. Should be somewhere around the end of August all being well.

[Edit] Received letter for followup appointment with consultant on 30th of July so should know more after that.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jul 2015)

Rear caliper is beginning to snag, won't relax after braking and no amout of stripping and lubing seems to help (that just sounds wrong!). 

Whilst it's "fine" it annoys me that something on the bike is not functioning right.

It'll have to go!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 Jul 2015)

It's in the huff because it heard rumours of a new arrival and will be getting converted back to original


----------



## Tynan (27 Jul 2015)

the current one is now written off, LBS were shocked that I'd been riding it, forks damaged, handlebars damaged, frame damaged.

on the train/boris bikes now, with a quote to submit to the cycle for work scheme, torn between £1250 for a Genesis Equilibrium 20 or an Equilibrium 2015 10 disc for £999, I do fancy disc brakes, i do a lot of braking and wearing out rims and the work scheme only goes up to £1,000. And even the 'entry level' frame on the 10 has to be plenty good enough for me for commuting I think


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2015)

Nothing it's the owner.Fair weather cyclist,well this year he has been.Mind you he does slap a load of GT85 all over me.So i can't complain.I always look nice.


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Jul 2015)

My three bikes:

GT Agressor XC3
Dawes Discovery 301 and
Genesis Croix De Fer
They are all sulking under their duvet covers as they are up for sale for:

A new bike for my wife
Money towards 2016 holiday and
upgrading the Genesis to another cx bike with better gearing and more relaxed geometry.
There are no issues with them at all so feel rather smug as it is a rarity. Just wish the weather would brighten up so my newest edition to the stable a Cannondale trail 7 can be ridden.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2015)

It needs a new crankset, a new chain and a new cassette. I've had all the required parts for about a month now, but am still squeezing a few more miles out of the old parts... as I is a tight fisted northerner.


----------



## si_c (27 Jul 2015)

Slight creak when I'm putting any power through the cranks. Checked the BB, no play, checked the cranks, bolts are all tight. Pedals are tightened. Don't have a proper crank tool though so gonna grab one tomorrow and check the cranks are tight enough.


----------



## palinurus (27 Jul 2015)

palinurus said:


> Threadbare cloth bartape, kink in front rim, very worn chainring, nose of saddle broken off (got some Sugru for that), rusty SPDs.



Well, I've had the front wheel rebuilt, ordered some bar tape and a chainring (the current one could be used to saw through planks, against the grain).

SPDs will have to stay rusty.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2015)

Tyres worn to the protection belt. Just replaced them


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2015)

The rear gear cable has a big nick in it where I managed to wrap it round a jockey wheel yesterday. Lord knows how. Today, I broke the end off a valve stem as I took off my track pump. The bikes pretty dirty too. Please don't tell @ianrauk.


----------



## Herbie (27 Jul 2015)

Tynan said:


> ?





Not been ridden for nearly a month


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> The rear gear cable has a big nick in it where I managed to wrap it round a jockey wheel yesterday. Lord knows how. Today, I broke the end off a valve stem as I took off my track pump. The bikes pretty dirty too. Please don't tell @ianrauk.



Dirty.......


----------



## Mike! (28 Jul 2015)

My Boardman hybrid has a knackered headset so is off the road until closer to winter when I will want to use it and sort out the repair

Merida carbon bike is perfect as is the Genesis Equilibrium but that should be - I only finished building it 2 days ago!


----------



## Bianchi boy (28 Jul 2015)

It's in the garage, I'm in the house writing this, and it's raining outside


----------



## Karlt (28 Jul 2015)

Commute bike - broken handlebars. Replacement on order.
Good bike - won't release onto inner ring; appears to be issue with shifter. Under warranty.


----------



## sbeqs (28 Jul 2015)

There's a rattle and a very quiet scrape.
No obvious cause.
Sometimes I think I'm imagining it.


----------



## DavieB (30 Jul 2015)

I still have a thousand pounds left to pay in it before they let me take it from the shop.


----------



## mustang1 (31 Jul 2015)

The chain snapped yesterday so I walked 5 miles home (I was bang in the middle of an 11 mile ride).


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 Jul 2015)

mustang1 said:


> The chain snapped yesterday so I walked 5 miles home (I was bang in the middle of an 11 mile ride).


Quick Links..?


----------



## Karlt (31 Jul 2015)

Karlt said:


> Commute bike - broken handlebars. Replacement on order.
> Good bike - won't release onto inner ring; appears to be issue with shifter. Under warranty.



Update


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2015)

stoatsngroats said:


> Quick Links..?



I had that happen to me, but I was 10 miles into 20mile ride. Lesson I learnt was never leave home without a chain tool.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jul 2015)

Its got a creak and its annoying me.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (31 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3829779, member: 259"]£45 - for a piece of plastic! You can't buy it separately, so I have to replace the whole thing 




[/QUOTE]
It does have a handy clock so at least he won't be late for tea!


----------



## mustang1 (31 Jul 2015)

stoatsngroats said:


> Quick Links..?


I used to carry get-me-home stuff, but not any more. 

I was stopped at lights with the gear shifter moved across the cog, bit not yet shifted. When the lights went green I thought I would gently accelerate but the driver behind me decided he wants to get a move on. So as I accelerated harder something happened with the gears and/or chain.

Things felt funny after that so I rode home slowly. At another set of lights I was in too high a great and accelerated slightly up hill; then the chain snapped.


----------



## Sandra6 (31 Jul 2015)

When I first read this post I thought " there shouldn't be anything wrong with your bike, get it fixed " but my daily bike is currently making an unhealthy creak. I ( well not i exactly) changed the pedals today and its still creaking but now I also have uncomfortable pedals to irritate me 
:-(


----------



## marihino (31 Jul 2015)

absolutely nothing! Clean, lubricated, adjusted, tyres, tubes, cables, brake blocks changed. Tight, stiff, silent. 






I don't like the look of the chainset though, so that will get changed at some point, possibly together with the chain, which I guess have another two months of good life left. Might be tricky to find a black triple with a 52 or 53T big ring though. I also want to extend the range of the cassette slightly, from 12-25 to 11-28.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (31 Jul 2015)

Nothing wrong, but She is locked away until tomorrow night when I get to set her up properly for the first time before the club run on Sunday.

I fitted the new m540's and bottle cages last night but I'm not confident tredz have set everything up properly as I haven't had my first right yet.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2015)

Needs riding, coughing up lumps of phlegm atm though


----------



## mustang1 (1 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3830026, member: 259"]Quicklinks are several thousand mile jobs, not get-me-home stuff![/QUOTE]
Yeah you're right. I used to carry that stuff. These days I don't even carry a puncture repair kit (when commuting on cx bike). Yes I know, sacrilege. But I have plans to get home which usually involves locking bike and taking train..its just that on the day my chain broke, I fancied walking.


----------



## Plax (4 Aug 2015)

Other than having a lazy engine (i.e. me), my favourite bike still needs a new wheelset. Rim line gone on front and rear has buckle that you can't fully true anymore (after a couple 100 miles it goes squiffy again).


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2015)

palinurus said:


> Threadbare cloth bartape, kink in front rim, very worn chainring, nose of saddle broken off (got some Sugru for that), rusty SPDs.



Fixed it all! (except for rusty SPDs). I got my money's worth out of that chainring, it was like a ripsaw blade.

New chain and found a chainring in my bits box. Previous chainring was a 42 but for some reason I can't fathom I had a 41 tooth chainring stored away. 41 x 16 feels OK though.


----------



## Karlt (5 Aug 2015)

Karlt said:


> Commute bike - broken handlebars. Replacement on order.
> Good bike - won't release onto inner ring; appears to be issue with shifter. Under warranty.



Further update. Took seconds to fix once I spotted what it was. It was the brake lever (must have bent slightly when I crashed it some months ago) fouling the change up lever, which has to be able to move outside the line of the brake lever when the shifter's on the smallest ring.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Aug 2015)

common to both bikes: super glue used to fill little holes in the tyres; some inner tubes need upgrading to decent vittoria ones

commute bike: back wheel bearings beginning to sound a bit noisy; brooks saddle rails squeak; some idiot got grubby hands on the fairly new deda bartape

best bike: surface rust on adjustment screws on campag rear mech, some idiot (see above) took a small chunk out of the bottom bracket while fitting a pedal, but has had a touch-up pencil limit the sartorial damage


----------



## Tom B (17 Aug 2015)

Front wheel is making an interesting chink chink noise every rotation, but only when i am on the bike, lift the wheel and spin it and it wont do it. The front disk is slightly warped and the brake has excess travel but that doesn't explain why it only does it loaded.

SKS mud guards need re-adjusting and fitting to the correct points. I threw them on 18 months ago and have never got around to fettling them!

I need to satisfy myself that i have got to the bottom of the front derailleur moving on the down tube (locktite on the clamp bolt).

I need to either fettle the rear mech not to dump my chain into the spokes (or refit one of them shitty plastic disks) and limit the bottom movement to stop it dumping the chain of the bottom sprocket.

I need to make a decision on buying new pedals or refurbishing my handmedown look keo pedals that crack loudly when standing up.

Wheels could do with truing.

Need to record all the serial numbers of the households bikes in-case of pilfery.

I need to finish flaging the rear garden so i can order the concrete for the bike shed base, then i need to order the bike shed, then assemble and pit in the lectrickery so SWMBO can have her conservatory bike repair shop back.

I need to finish off the bathroom fitting that I started in January and put the stair rail on. Decorate for SWMBOs sister and maintain MILs garden whilst they are cycling around Holland and Germany.

Oh and work.


----------



## philtalksbx (17 Aug 2015)

Tom B said:


> interesting chink chink noise every rotation, but only when i am on the bike


Similar on mine lately - a couple of spokes had gone slack after a bit of truing, so the wheel deforms under load (you on it) and they rub against each other making a chink/chirp noise. Maybe worth pinging the spokes all round to see if some are a noticeably lower tone than the others. Took me ages to work it out.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Aug 2015)

It is sat in a box in England waiting to be dispached:0)


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Aug 2015)

Theres a horrible vibration coming from the rear of the bike, the tyre isn't rubbing on the frame. Got to figure it out quick.
Im hoping its just the fact its running off road tyres and im doing mostly tarmac but ive never experienced this type of vibration on any type of off road tyre before. Ill be swapping to slicks not this Friday but next hopefully.

Need new brake cables, theyre frayed at the ends and theyre old as hell. The brake pads were done before I was sold the bike but for some stupid reason they didn't spend £3 extra and have the brake cables done too.

Also wont shift into 7th on the rear mech. GRR.


----------



## Tynan (27 Aug 2015)

expecting my cyclescheme voucher to be paid tomorrow and then a sparkling new last year's model Equilibrium Disc 10 is being ordered by LBS, I dithered and am still dithering about scraping up an extra £500 for the 2016 Disc 20 but I think it's a lot of extra money for a commuter and the disc 10 will be more than nice enough

only had disc brakes once on a nice hybrid that got smashed to bit in a violent collision, but I like the idea of not worrying so much about brakes


----------



## User269 (27 Aug 2015)

Rain. Seems to have affected all my bikes at the same time.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2015)

All are perfect, clean, oiled, running like clockwork.

Except for the Pace, which still needs wheels, brakes and handlebars though it is looking resplendent in its satin steel (with real flakes of stainless) powder coat. I may try and sneak them into the credit card soon


----------



## cyberknight (27 Aug 2015)

Had to adjust high stop on the front mech as its started to dump the chain onto the crank now and again when moving to the big ring, the adjuster screw was at it minimum insertion.


----------



## Crandoggler (27 Aug 2015)

Gears need setting up. Can't be bothered to do it myself.


----------



## toffee (28 Aug 2015)

It needs lube from being pissed on in great amounts yesterday and all the mud washing off it.

What was really annoying is that there was not one hint of rain in the weather forecast that I looked at yesterday.

Derek


----------



## steve keay (28 Aug 2015)

Nothing I hope, Ive only had it 5 days


----------



## Tojo (29 Aug 2015)

Nowt.... they are all absolutely spot on as I have had a week to mollycoddle them as I had an op in the saddle area on the 20th so nothing else to do but tweak my bikes.....and all my mates as well as they know I'm recuperating and have nowt else to do......


----------



## Thomk (29 Aug 2015)

A dodgy rattle/creak thingy. Could be the internal cabling, bb, carbon wheels/spokes.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2015)

Univega needs the shifter re-indexed, but the Schwinn has just been fitted with longer drop bars, and mudguards, as cooler, wetter weather will follow this weeks heat and sunshine.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Aug 2015)

My newly built up hub gear is miles out of index. It shall be fettled and then the fettling thread updated


----------



## Lonestar (30 Aug 2015)

Done brake blocks and need to check the tyres for glass.Also I reckon back tyre needs changing very soon.Needs a clean also.Bottom bracket hasn't come loose this time since I put that plumbers tape stuff in the threads but I've got some other stuff in case it happens again.
Audax,most gears work except top cog on back.I thing this is due to the derailleur or perhaps it isn't good for a nine cog.


----------



## toffee (30 Aug 2015)

After more rain I now have 4 bikes (well I have 2 but Mrs T has 2 and guess who's job it is to do the maintenance ) that need re lubing.

Tomorow looks like more rain so that will be my job for the day.

Derek


----------



## cuberider (30 Aug 2015)

I have a noise which seems to be in sync with my left pedal down stroke. It sounds like the noise is ahead of me but its hard tell. I removed the pedals and greased them but its still there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2015)

Tighten crank arms?


----------



## Tom B (30 Aug 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Bottom bracket hasn't come loose this time since I put that plumbers tape stuff in the threads but I've got some other stuff in case it happens again.
> Audax,most gears work except top cog on back.I thing this is due to the derailleur or perhaps it isn't good for a nine cog.


A touch of threadlock goes on most of my nuts now.... All except two.... I don't want them blue!


----------



## Lonestar (30 Aug 2015)

Tom B said:


> A touch of threadlock goes on most of my nuts now.... All except two.... I don't want them blue!



That's what I've bought in case it comes loose again.


----------



## BenM (4 Sep 2015)

what's wrong with my bike now? it (actually they cos of n+1) are in storage in Cardiff as I am between houses... heading to the valleys... guess I will be needing some low ratios...


----------



## Mrs M (4 Sep 2015)

Nothing, apart from she's sitting in the shed unused.


----------



## Andy_R (4 Sep 2015)

Not my bike, but a good friend's bike that I'd said I'd have a look at for her


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Andy_R said:


> Not my bike, but a good friend's bike that I'd said I'd have a look at for her
> 
> View attachment 102659


I like the way you've laid it out but you are missing some cables!


----------



## Andy_R (5 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> I like the way you've laid it out but you are missing some cables!


they went straight in the bin


----------



## Tom B (8 Sep 2015)

Follwing my off a few days ago I noticed a little bit of movement around the front wheel bearing or axle seemingly only on the brake disk side.. Taking the wheel out and spinning the axle in my fingers feels stiff and notchy and almost gritty, but no play that i can feel. Clearly needs a coat of looking at on my next day offf.


----------



## Tom B (13 Sep 2015)

philtalksbx said:


> Similar on mine lately - a couple of spokes had gone slack after a bit of truing, so the wheel deforms under load (you on it) and they rub against each other making a chink/chirp noise. Maybe worth pinging the spokes all round to see if some are a noticeably lower tone than the others. Took me ages to work it out.



Genius!

It turned out to be two issues, one was a warped disk ever so slightly contacting the pads. New disk fitted and a softer ching was heard and much less brake travel.

I then found a very slack spoke which after nipping up has completely stopped the noise, but has resulted in a wheel with a lot of wobble. I think all of the spokes could do with being a bit tighter. The OEM front seems a lot looser then the replacement rear that was built by a trusted experienced LBS.



Tom B said:


> Follwing my off a few days ago I noticed a little bit of movement around the front wheel bearing or axle seemingly only on the brake disk side.. Taking the wheel out and spinning the axle in my fingers feels stiff and notchy and almost gritty, but no play that i can feel. Clearly needs a coat of looking at on my next day offf.



Turned out that a bit of grass was wrapped around the axle, the greese had gone snotty and the bearings needed nipping up.



How much do folks pay for wheel truing ?


----------



## Bobin (13 Sep 2015)

Hi

I am currently restoring a Raleigh Roadster which has a Sturmey Archer , 3 speed gear and dynamo dated 1953 fitted in the rear wheel , the gears and dynamo are all in working order , all the spokes look in good condition but the rim is badly rusted and I have found a crack in the rim and there are probably more but I haven't bothered looking as I now know the rim is US .
So what are my options ?
Get a professional to rebuild it ,
Have a go myself ,
or find a replacement
This is my first attempt at restoration and new to cycling as an adult . Any thoughts or suggestions appreciated and any idea of costs .

Thanks Bob


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2015)

Which bike?

None have anything specifically 'wrong', although there are a few jobs planned for them.


----------



## Dan B (13 Sep 2015)

Black bike : rear brake does not stop the wheel going round, needs rotor cleaned and pads changed 
Red bike : just finished fitting new stem and BB, don't know of anything else that needs doing. Chain needs a mickle I expect 
Yellow bike (parts bin special) : needs assembly then fit child seat 
Blue bike : no idea, not ridden it yet this year


----------



## Dan B (13 Sep 2015)

Bobin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently restoring a Raleigh Roadster which has a Sturmey Archer , 3 speed gear and dynamo dated 1953 fitted in the rear wheel , the gears and dynamo are all in working order , all the spokes look in good condition but the rim is badly rusted and I have found a crack in the rim and there are probably more but I haven't bothered looking as I now know the rim is US .
> So what are my options ?
> ...


You might be better off asking this on a new thread in the Classic & vintage forum


----------



## Bobin (13 Sep 2015)

Hi Dan

I did this afternoon but didn't get any replies .

Thanks Bob


----------



## Karlt (13 Sep 2015)

Road bikes - both in working order. Need a little adjustment on rear mudguard on commuting bike since taking wheel out and putting it back in, but is all. Did think cranks or BB on way out on commuting bike (steel) but removed and replaced non-drive crank and retightened and slight play is gone. Thought an issue with good bike clicking on granny chainwheel but it was just the pedal catching the end of the derailleur cable so fixed with a slight bend of cable end.

Mountain bike - broken rear axle (7 speed freewheel so no surprises there), new tyres waiting to go on. Awaiting new freewheel removal tool as can't get broken axle out with freewheel in situ.


----------



## Gert Lush (14 Sep 2015)

Gears need indexing again. I'll give it another go


----------



## Cush (14 Sep 2015)

A rear puncture on an Alfina 11 hub and yes I am still pondering on whether to chance getting a solid tyre for the rear wheel. I must admit the only thing that is putting me off at the moment is the fitting. I don't know if any of the local bike stores will supply and fit one and I don't want to do it myself.


----------



## Dan B (14 Sep 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> Gears need indexing again. I'll give it another go


Yeah, mine too. Forgot about that.

Also: handlebars seem to be slightly loose in the stem, so pitches forward slightly over the course of a few miles. Bar end plugs fell out. (How do you keep bar end plugs in?)


----------



## Idoru (14 Sep 2015)

Dan B said:


> Yeah, mine too. Forgot about that.
> 
> Also: handlebars seem to be slightly loose in the stem, so pitches forward slightly over the course of a few miles. Bar end plugs fell out. (How do you keep bar end plugs in?)



Mine too, keep getting stuck on the big ring, almost blew a knee on a hill when an attempt to get to the small ring failed.


----------

